# what does :P mean??



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I keep getting this sent in emails and i see it on this forum too so what does it mean?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It is a smiley face with its tongue out.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, the shortcut doesn't quite capture the smile part, though...  Mostly, it looks like an unhappy smiley biting its tongue... Even though it is meant to be lighthearted.


----------



## Velez86 (May 15, 2012)

It's a smiley face that shows his tongue, kinda like a little irony


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

It's a shorthand way to refer to colon Powell


----------

